# LF: Brightwell Aquatics local retailer and reviews



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have 2 questions:

Who uses what products from Brightwell and how do you find them? (That is all one question)

What store do you get them from? I need someone to get me the Coldwater products Brightwell has on a regular basis as I have to get a second quarantine going quickly plus do a fast start on cycling my display tank when it's ready.

I'm really curious about the vitamins and biofuel as well.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I memory serves; NAFB (North American Fish Breeders) has Brightwell products. Consistency and breadth on the other hand.....uncertain. It would be best to call and ask.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

If your coming to Brantford show let me know which products and I'll bring them  if not then I'll put them in the mail...with DOA being covered. 

Or...was just informed I can leave in Hamilton at mini ripley residence. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I use MB7 on occasion to make sure the bacteria culture is replenished. I don't dose per the recommended dosage. However I'm trying out prodibio at the moment and might switch off.

I have used Biofuel. Switched back to pellets as i didn't really see any difference. To be fair i really didn't stay with it beyond the bottle i bought.

I'm sure i used some of the other coral growth/coloration oriented additives at some point but nothing impressed me enough to stay with it.

Ray at reefsupplies will probably help you out - he has on more than one occasion brought in products on my suggestion/recommendation. He carries MB7 so deals with brightwell (or some wholesaler of their products).

Hubert also orders stuff (mostly foods) from suppliers/wholesalers on request.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I can get Brightwell Aquatics products. PM what you need Cheryl and I can get some pricing for you.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I have everything I need ordered. I hope.


----------

